# Science and Technology Section Info



## Kreij (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the new Science and Technology forum on TPU.

If you wonder what can be discussed here, or need ideas, here are a few examples ...

*Physical Sciences*
Chemistry, Oceanography, Geology, Astrophysics, Astronomy, Agrophysics, Geomorphology, Geophysics, Seismology, Atmosphere, Meteorology, Climatology, Hydrology, Physics, Electronics, etc.

*Life Sciences*
Neuroscience, Behavioural, Biochemistry, Biology, Botany, Ecology, Environmental, Genetics, Genomics, Health, Immunology, Microbiology, Pharmacology, Zoology, etc.

The discussion of the effects of the advancement of technology as it applies to our world is also open for discussion. Energy production and consumption, climate, ocean and atmospheric effects of technology, effects on various areas or segments of population, etc.

As with all sections of TPU this is here for technical discussion, and all rules of posting etiquette will be enforced. If you find something objectionable just report the thread/post.

If you have an comments about this section please use the "Comments and Suggestions" forum.

Additionally note (8/10/2017)- your post is subject to deletion (with or without notice) if it does not conform to general forum guidelines. Continued spamming or thread crapping may also be subject to warnings, infractions, and/or posting bans of specific threads.


----------



## qubit (May 6, 2011)

Cool, I really like it! 

I love reading about science and one of the websites I read daily is www.newscientist.com

What inspired this section? Was it suggestions from us posters or did it come from TPU management?

Rock on!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> As with all sections of TPU this is here for technical discussion, and all rules of posting etiquette will be enforced.



For those who don't read all of a post, I want to reiterate this part of Kreij's post for those who think this is GN.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

this would of saved me a world of troubles an hour ago


----------

